# Buckeyes 3D



## alligood729 (Dec 31, 2016)

It is not a small bit of sadness I bring to this post, but for now, Buckeyes 3D will not be hosting shoots this upcoming season. My new career does have some freedom, but it also demands a lot of time. I can no longer handle the responsibility of running the shoots. There was a plan in place to continue, but it didn't pan out, and at present, the plantation has no plans to continue. I have thoroughly enjoyed the last few years as host, Shannon and I met a lot of new friends along the way. Great memories for us, and I can honestly say, I've never been to a shoot, where I was threatened with being shot!!! LOL!!! We are so grateful for Buckeye's Plantation for allowing us to use their property and providing the targets. To all the guys and gals that helped with the range sets, to you my hat is off and without you there would have been no ranges at all. Gretchen, Lee, Brian, you 3 were the backbone of the crew, with lots of others along the way to help. To the GBAA.....thank you for allowing us to host the Spring and Summer shoots, it was a blast, and I loved cooking deer burgers for you! I've had a conversation with the guys at the farm, the targets may be for sale, either in bulk or piecemeal, but when the final decision is made I will let everyone know. I love you all, and thank you for making it fun for me to serve you!!! If by chance something changes, you will see it first right here, but for now, plan on supporting the clubs that are still going, they are the backbone of our sport!!!! Again, I love you all, and hope to see you on a range soon, as long as I'm not out of town!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## EagleEye3D (Jan 25, 2017)

Well it was great fun while it lasted! Will miss shooting  at Buckeyes! But I understand completely.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 25, 2017)

you done good


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you Geez!!!!!


----------

